# 30k of tack stolen from Ponteland



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

North Yorkshire Police is appealing for witnesses and information following the theft of around £30,000 worth of equestrian equipment from a livery yard in Stapleton, Pontefract.

Thieves entered the yard on the Stapleton Park Estate between the hours of 11pm on Sunday 4 October and 7am on Monday 5 October, taking a substantial amount of riding gear.

During the raid over 30 saddles were taken, along with around 40 bridles and other equipment such as riding boots and hats, horse feed, and 10 boxes of Maxi worming tablets.

Police believe that the offenders may try to sell the stolen equipment on, and are urging people to get in touch if they are offered equestrian equipment or horse feed for sale.

Anyone who has any information in relation to this incident should contact PC Ian Thompson of the Eggborough Safer Neighbourhood Team on 0845 60 60 247 - or Alternatively Crimestoppers can be contacted anonymously on 0800 555 111.

TACK INFO RECEIVED FROM NORTH YORKS BELOW:

4 - 5 October 2009 Stapleton Park Farm overnight offenders enter farm yard premiss force lkocks and approx 5 sheds and other containers. 30 saddles and 40 bridles stolen.

There is potentially a link with the theft of gates and the most recent loss of horses.

MO recorded as Offenders enter private and by dragging steel gate off hinges using unknown vehicle, gain entry to various outbuildings using various tools and vehicles to break locks, then leave area with stolen property.

Offenders gained access via a field off the Little Smeaton road in some type of 4x4 vehicle. Offenders had pulled part of metal barrier out of the ground to access the field and moved a large cut treee trunk with vehicle. Drove across the field to where the yard was with large barns. Use gripping tool snapped several padlocks to gain access to barns and storeroom and
rear containers. One container had a make shift office within and storage area for saddles. CSI found glove marks

The property list is extensive

Horse tack / Stolen / Value:9.99 (1 x Shires rug bag size small dark blue £9.99 / )
Horse tack: Blanket / Stolen / SAXON / Value:29.98 (2 x Saxon fleece rugs size 5ft 9ins purple @£14.99 each £29.98 / )
Horse tack / Stolen / MASTA / Value:38.99 (1 x Masta light tunrout rug size 5ft 9ins purple £38.99 / )
Horse tack: Blanket / Stolen / MASTA / Value:59.99 (1 x Masta medium light turnout rug 5ft 9ins purple £59.99)
Horse tack / Stolen / Value:24.99 ( / 1 x Nuumed acrylic working hunter numnah size large £24.99 / (This was a day old))
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:1.99 (1 x pair of rubber treads 1.99 / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / COTTAGE CRAFT / Value:22.90 (1 x pair of cottage craft safety stirrups £22.90 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / KINCADE / Value:9.99 (1 x Kincade flash noseband size - full / (This was a day old))
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:10.99 (1 x running martingale size cob)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / GFS / Value:39.99 (1 x pair of GFS leather stirrup leathers )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (1 x Centre revolving loose ring snaffle bit size 5.5)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / GFS / Value:49.99 (1 x GFS Show bridle cob size)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / KINCADE / Value:24.99 (1 x Kincade raised cavesson bridle cob)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / FARRINGTON / Value:850.00 ( / 1 x Farrington working hunter saddle 17 inch)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / (2 of my Elevator bridles )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (Numnah x 2)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:23.00 (Numnah £23 extra large in 2008 /)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:23.00 (Numnah extra large £23 in 2009)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / VAN STOCK PROLITE / Value:53.00 (Van Stock Prolite Pad Wide in black £53 in 2005 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:47.00 (Gel pad £47 in 2006 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:85.00 (Pessoa Training System £85 in 2008 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (Sweet iron bit - french link / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (BREAST PLATE )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (REINS )
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / (1 brown bridle / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (GAG SNAFFLE )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (HANGING CHEEK SNAFFLE )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (BREAST PLATE )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (REINS )
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / (1 very large black bridle to fit 17 hand cob / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / (Stirrup irons and leathers / )
Horse tack / Stolen / Value:40.00 (NUMNAH)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:15.00 (Sheepskin girth sleeve £15 in 2007 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WINTEC / (Wintec anti-chaff girth / )
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / BLACK COUNTRY GPD / Value:1,325.00 (Black - Black Country - GPD made to template with a flair air system £1,325 in 2007/ )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / Value:23.00 (Stirrup irons and leathers / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (DRESSAGE GIRTH)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / ALBION / Value:915.00 (Black Albion Dressage 17.5 inch medium wide purchase price £915 in 2005 second hand - replacement cost approximately £1,700 / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / (Stirrup irons / Stirrip leathers / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / JEFFIERS / Value:55.00 (Jeffries Leather Girth £55 in 2007 / )
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / ALBION VSD / Value:500.00 (Black Albion VSD 18 inch wide puchase price £500 in 2005 second hand - replacement cost approximately £1,700 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / DERBY HOUSE [RUG BAGS] / Value:29.99
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [BAG OF VARIOUS SADDLE CLOTHS] / Value:100.00
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [BURGUNDY COOLER RUG] / Value:25.00
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [GREY UV RUG] / Value:50.00
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [FLY RUG WITH BLUE TRIM] / Value:40.00
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WEATHERBEETA [MEDIUM STABLE RUG IN NAVY] /Value:59.99
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:3.75 (Lincoln glycerine soap bar, £3.75)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:4.75 (Throughgood saddle spray cleaner, white bottle, £4.75)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:18.00 (Snaffle bit, Chrome, size as above, £18.00. )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / DUTCH GAG / Value:34.00 (Dutch Gag Bit, Chrome rings, nylon mouth piece, size as above, £34.00.)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / PELHAM / Value:30.00 (Pelham bit with curb chain, chrome, approx 4.5/5 inches, £30.00)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / HORSEWARE / (Horseware breast plate, green elastic with thin yellow stripe, brown leather buckles £25.00. / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:8.00 (Side reins, black nylon with small piece of cream elastic on each side. £8.00)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:15.00 (Plaited reins, black, £15.00. / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:20.00 (Plain leather reins, x 2, both black £10.00 each.)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / (Stubben rubber grip reins, black / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:9.00 (Draw reins, black nylon, £8.00.)
Horse tack / Stolen / MARTINGALE / Value:15.00 (Martingale, Black, Pony, £15.00. / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:15.00 (Hydrophane Breast Plate, black, cob, £15.00.)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WEATHERBEETA [CHECK STABLE RUG] / Value:69.99(6" 3")
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [DRESSAGE CLOTH] / Value:20.00
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / Value:40.00 (4.hunter bridle, Black, with plain noseband and diamante browband)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [NUMNAH WITH WHITE PIPING] / Value:14.99
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / Value:40.00 (Snaffle bridle, brown, full size, £40.00 / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / BATES [BLACK LEATHER STIRRUPS] /Value:69.00
Horse tack / Stolen / SABRE / Value:60.00 (Sabre hunter bridle, black, pony size. £60.00)
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / BATES [BROWN LEATHER STIRRUPS] /Value:69.00
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:30.00 (Collegiate diamante browband, black with diamante,£30.00(attached to bridle number 4). / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / [SAFETY STIRRUPS] / Value:33.98 (£16.99 each)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / STUBBEN 3000 / Value:95.00 (Stubben 3000 Bridle, black with grackle noseband, Pony size, £95.00)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / HEINEGER [HANDY CORDLESS CLIPPERS] /Value:230.00
Personal accessories: Clothing / Stolen / GPA PIKEUR / Value:200.00 (GPA Pikeur riding hat, black suade with silver metal stripe down front with air vents, £200.00)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / MARK TODD [TRAVEL BOOTS] / Value:64.99 (cob size)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:1.00 (Stirrup treads, white rubber, size 5, £1.00. )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [RAMBO DUO LINER RED] / Value:34.00 (100g)
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / Value:20.00 (Stirrup Irons, silver, £20.00.)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [RAMBO DUE NECK COVER] / Value:53.00
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / WINTEC / Value:25.00 (Wintec Stirrup Leathers, black, £25.00.)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [RAMBO DUO RUG] / Value:275.00 (6" x 3")
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WINTEC / Value:30.00 (Wintec elastic chafeless Girth, black, £30.00. / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / MARK TODD [NAVY NECK COVER] / Value:24.99
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / WINTEC / Value:350.00 (Wintec 500 synthetic Saddle, black with suade knee rolls, £350.00. / )
Horse tack / Stolen / MARK TODD [STABLE RUG IN NAVY] / Value:49.99 (6" x 3")
Household articles: Bedspreads/blankets / Stolen / Value:1.00 (1 x human duvet (double) / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WEATHERBEETA [EXERCISE RUG IN NAVY] / Value:32.99
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:20.00 (1 x Medium weight blu rug (make unknown) 6ft 3 Old £20 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:30.00 (1 x Heavyweight rug Blue (make unknown) 6ft 3 Second Hand £30 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / RHINO / Value:20.00 (1 x Rhino heavyweight burgundy rug (inclusive of neck) 6ft 3inch Old £20)
Horse tack / Stolen / HAPPY MOUTH / Value:5.00 (Happy mouth Loose ring lozenge bit Second hand / £5)
Horse tack / Stolen / JEFFRIES ELDONIAN / ( / Jeffries Eldonian revolver loose ringed snaffle New £23 BIT )
Horse tack / Stolen / BARNSBY BROWN / Value:45.00 (Event Breast Plate - Barnsby Brown / Full size / Second hand £45)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / BARNSBY COMFORT / Value:80.00 (Bridle - Barnsby Comfort Bridle with Flash noseband and Gummi reins Tan colour Full size Second Hand £80 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / CARL HESTER / Value:25.00 (Reins - Carl Hester training reins / second hand £25 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:38.00 ( / Barnsby Grip pad GP Brown / Second Hand £15 / Roma High Wither Numnah / New £23)
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / SPRENGER BOW / Value:45.00 ( / Stirrups - Sprenger Bow Balance / Second Hand £45)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / THORPWGOOD GP / Value:5.00 (Girth - Thorowgood GP Brown / Second hand £5 / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / IDEAL INTERNATIONAL EVENT, HAVANA / 9200 / Value:350.00 (Saddle - Ideal International Event, Havana, 17.5 inch Medium wide Saddle no N563 serial no 9200 BHS stamp 378 Datatag - DS 0399655 Second hand value £350 / )
Radio, T.V., etc: Car radio/CD player / Stolen / Value:25.00 (Small CD player £25 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:25.00 (2x Saddle covers, black with red trim and R&R country written in gold on them. £25 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:30.00 (Black winter synthetic girth. £30/ )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / Value:26.00 (Brown stirrup leathers £26 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / MAX TODD [EXERCISE SHEET IN NAVY] /Value:32.95
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:25.00 (Brown saddle pad with gold trim £25 / )
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / Value:100.00 (Brown GP saddle, 17" £100 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WEATHERBEETA [BURGUNDY FLEECE RUG] /Value:32.99
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / WOOF WEAR / Value:16.00 ("Woof wear" tail guard in black. £16 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [MASTA THERMATEX RUG] / Value:55.00 (6" x 3")
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:57.00 (Exercise sheet in black, size large. £57 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:25.00 (Dark blue travel boots with large velcro straps. £25 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / THERMATEX [BURGUNDY RUG] / Value:114.99
Horse tack: Blanket / Stolen / LE MIEUX / Value:60.00 ("Le mieux" black full sized saddle cloth with fleece on shoulder. £60 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / STUBBEN [FULL SIZE BRIDLE] / Value:130.00
Horse tack: Blanket / Stolen / FAL PRO / Value:80.00 ("Fal pro" outdoor grey 6'9 heavyweight without neck. £80 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [SUREGRIP RUBBERISED REINS] / Value:14.00
Horse tack: Blanket / Stolen / MARK TODD / Value:60.00 ("Mark Todd" Heavy weight indoor without neck, blue colour. £60 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / MYLER / Value:57.00 ("Myler" loose ring snaffle bit. £57 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:36.00 (Black leather girth with central buckle. £36 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [DRESSAGE REINS] / Value:42.99 (Rubber lined)
Horse tack: Stirrups / Stolen / STUBEN / Value:30.00 (2x pair of "Stuben" stirrup irons with white treads. £30 / )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [PELHAM BITS] / Value:2.00 (£24.99 each)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / FARRINGTON / Value:950.00 (Black 17" medium KN dressage saddle with "farrington" large knee blocks. £950 / )
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / SABRE [FULL SIZE BRIDLE] / Value:149.00
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / PRESTIGE / Value:100.00 (Black "Prestige" bridle with flash noseband and black rubber reins: £100 / )
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / SABRE [FULL SIZE BRIDLE] / Value:149.00 (BRIDLE )
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / THOROWGOOD [GIRTHS] / Value:35.90 (54" at £17.95 each)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / THOROWGOOD [DRESSAGE GIRTH] / Value:19.50
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / BATES INOVA [DRESSAGE SADDLE] /Value:1,400.00
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / JEFFRIES FALCON HAWK [SADDLE] / Value:900.00
Other article: Other / Stolen / [ENERGISER] / Value:100.00 (BATTERY OPERATED)
Other article: Other / Stolen / BROCHOP [CHAFF] / Value:5.00 (UNOPENED WHITE SACK)
Other article: Other / Stolen / Value:20.00 (BINS CONTAINING READI-GRASS)
Other article: Other / Stolen / Value:20.00 (BINS CONTAINING COOL MIX)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [HORSE BRUCHES] / Value:40.00 (VARIOUS MAKES AND TYPES)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / MOSLEY HORSELINE [HORSE CLIPPERS] /Value:200.00 (BATTERY POWERED)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / Value:1,000.00 (LEATHER GIRTHS, STIRRUPS, IRONS AND A VARIETY OF BITS - VARIOUS COLOURS LENGTHS AND MAKES)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / FREDERIC BUTET [CROSS COUNTRY SADDLE] /Value:2,000.00 (17INCH SINGLE FLAP - DISTINCTIVE NAIL WORK ON THE REAR - RARE SADDLE NOT WIDELY SOLD)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / FALCON [EVENT SADDLE] / Value:300.00
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / BLACK FALCON [GP SADDLE] / Value:300.00
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / [KN DRESSAGE SADLE] / Value:450.00 (SIZE MEDIUM WIDE 17INCH SEAT)
Medical equipment / Stolen / BUTE / Value:40.00 (FOR HORSES)
Medical equipment / Stolen / MAXI [HORSE WORMERS] / Value:100.00
Horse tack: Harness / Stolen / JEFFRIES / Value:100.00 (5 POINT HARNESS WITH GREEN AND YELLOW ELASTIC BETWEEN THE POINTS)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / [BREAST PLATES] / Value:160.00 (1 BLACK AND 3 BROWN)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / (UNKNOWN VALUE)
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / GRACKLE / Value:40.00
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / Value:120.00 (ONE BEING AN "ELECTOR" BRIDLE)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [ROLLERS] / Value:15.00 (STRIPES)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [ROLLERS] / Value:15.00
Horse tack: Harness / Stolen / [LUNGE LINES] / Value:40.00 (LUNGE LINES WITH DRAW AND SIDE REIGNS)
Other article: Other / Stolen / [MONEY BOX] / Value:20.00 (HORSE SHAPED MONEY BOX CONTAINING ABOUT 20POUND)
Other article: Other / Stolen / [MONEY JAR] / Value:20.00 (JAR WITH WHITE LID CONTAINING ABOUT 20POUND)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / PESSOA [TRAINING AID] /Value:80.00
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / [RIDING GLOVES] /Value:30.00 (LEATHER)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / [RIDING HAT] /Value:100.00 (BASIC LEARNER HATS)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / PATEY [RIDING HAT] / Value:140.00 (MADE TO MEASURE WITHOUT STRAPS STILL IN BOX)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / CHARLES OWEN [SHOW JUMPING HAT] / Value:140.00
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / [RIDING HAT] / Value:140.00 (SKULL CAP SIZED 54/55CMS)
Sporting goods: Hunting equipment / Stolen / [HUNTING WHIP] / Value:100.00 (LEATHER)
Personal accessories: Clothing / Stolen / [MUCK BOOTS] / Value:70.00 (SIZE 4)
Personal accessories: Clothing / Stolen / HARRY HALL [RIDING BOOTS] / Value:35.00 (SIZE 4)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / KANQUET / Value:220.00 (SIZE T2 BUT MADE TO MEASURE SO SHORTER AT THE BACK)
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / AEROWEAR [BODY PROTECTOR] / Value:275.00
Sporting goods: Other sporting equipment / Stolen / COMPETITER [SAFETY HAT] / Value:50.00
Machinery or tools: Chain saw / Stolen / STIHL / Value:150.00
Personal accessories: Clothing / Stolen / DUBARRY [BOOTS] / Value:40.00 (SIZE 10)
Machinery or tools: Electric supplies / Stolen / [FENCE ENERGISERS] / Value:360.00 (12 volt fence energisers used for the operation of electric fences)
Horse tack: Other / Stolen / [MARTINGALES] / Value:80.00
Horse tack: Bridle / Stolen / Value:150.00 (full sized)
Horse tack: Saddle / Stolen / THOROUGHGOOD / Value:350.00 (medium size - 17.5inch)


----------

